# Fake Fettuccine Alfredo - how to make more exciting?



## Mischief Managed (Apr 13, 2011)

I am putting together a quick dish of fettuccine alfredo tonight. I will be using normal speghetti noodles and ragu alfredo sauce. (It is lazy dinner tonight and I am using what I got!)
I was thinking that adding strips of chicken would be a nice thing to add. Is there anything else I could add? Bacon, corn? (<--Pregnancy brain atm )


----------



## Selkie (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't add bacon... too powerful a flavor for this dish, but definitely your chicken, and if you have any mushrooms, sweet peas, or even a little unbreaded fish or seafood.


----------



## jacky77 (Apr 13, 2011)

ooh i've added bacon, chicken and mushrooms and yes it's a little rich, but adds nice flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2011)

I've added bacon, mushroom and both together.  If you like the taste, go for it.  Of course, somewhere along the way, it stops being Alfredo sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep, same here. Just make sure you cook the bacon separately, dry and crumble, then add back in. Otherwise your sauce will become greasy.
And corn is alright, but broccoli in this would rule


----------



## letscook (Apr 14, 2011)

I make this alot I put chicken ,mushrooms, fresh spinach or broccoli and sometimes i put in a few grape tomatoes sliced in half.


----------



## betterthanabox (Apr 14, 2011)

I like to add chicken, mushrooms, spinach and onions to mine. I have made it with broccoli, another fave, and bacon. I have also mixed it with carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, and onions for a past premevera style dish.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 14, 2011)

If you are using jarred sauce, grate some extra Parmesan into it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 14, 2011)

Not to be a spoil sport, here, but I like my Alfredo straight up. I would make things more exciting by serving it with some kind of side dish, like broiled shrimp, or some kind of scallopini. Maybe some brucceta? Oh, and lots of ice cold white wine, naturally caronated mineral water, lemon....mmmmm .I think I know what I am having for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Not to be a spoil sport, here, but I like my Alfredo straight up...




So do I.  But the OP was asking for suggestions.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> So do I.  But the OP was asking for suggestions.


Everybody can use 2 cents.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2011)

We all have a bucket load of opinions at the ready.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2011)

My first thought was Broccoli, too!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 14, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> If you are using jarred sauce, grate some extra Parmesan into it.



You took the words right out of my mouth.  I was so disappointed in the jarred sauce.  It's much improved with Parmesan.

Easy Faux Alfredo:

8 oz. cream cheese
3/4 C milk
3/4 C grated Parmesan

Melt and stir together over low heat.

It tastes much richer than jarred and it's so easy.


----------



## betterthanabox (Apr 14, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.  I was so disappointed in the jarred sauce.  It's much improved with Parmesan.
> 
> Easy Faux Alfredo:
> 
> ...



Regular Alfredo is so easy. I you can make it from a jar, you can make it from scratch. It is that easy. That said, I sometimes like it from a jar


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 14, 2011)

Frozen shrimp, dried mushrooms, and good parm or reg are staples in my kitchen.  I also have used a touch of sherry and/or cinnamon in cream sauces with good results.
I also make a quick pseudo alfredo with heavy cream, lots of grated cheese, garlic, pepper, a touch of sherry and freshly ground cinnamon.  The sauce can be made in less time than it takes to cook the pasta.  Shrimp, once peeled, can be quickly cooked in the sauce, boiled, or sauteed.  Any available meat or vegetables, except starches, can be added or in lieu of the shrimp.

Dried mushrooms require more planning since they require at least an hour of reconstituting, more is better.  I have ground dried mushrooms for the flavor and as a thickener with good results.  No soaking necessary.

IMO, any, or all of these would work well with store bought alfredo.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 14, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. I was so disappointed in the jarred sauce. It's much improved with Parmesan.
> 
> Easy Faux Alfredo:
> 
> ...


 
That's close to what I do. I whisk the cream cheese into melted butter. Then add the milk, cheese, seasonings...


----------

